# Fishing this week?



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Anyone running out on thur.or Friday...5th or 6th. I'm in for whatever. Good with everything. Seasoned non drinker or smoker.....832 385 0812


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

fishtherapy said:


> Anyone running out on thur.or Friday...5th or 6th. I'm in for whatever. Good with everything. Seasoned non drinker or smoker.....832 385 0812


How about wednesday out of seabrook marina?


----------

